# $28 Garmin Fishfinder?



## DiveLiberty (Mar 22, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222892607503

What am I missing here?


----------



## muskiemike12 (Mar 22, 2018)

It’s last years model. New ones are striker plus and have gps. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiveLiberty (Mar 22, 2018)

Still seems like a good deal for $28. I have a big 7” Garmin at the back of the boat, but have been looking for something cheap for the troller, this may just do the trick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Mar 22, 2018)

And it has CHIRP technology. Pretty good deal. =D>


----------

